
A Society Dies - oftenwrong
https://eand.co/this-is-how-a-society-dies-35bdc3c0b854
======
bernierocks
"The hate-filled vitriol of Trumpism, the barely-hidden hate of Brexit"

Before I got to the end of the article, I knew this was where it was going.

No mention of the left-wing violence on our college campuses, and the
conservative speakers that have their freedom of speech violated regularly and
their lives threatened with impunity.

No mention of the top tech companies attempting to sway our next election by
misleading the general public through blatant censorship of the right.

The doom and gloom about poverty is ridiculous. The current US economy is the
best it has been in a decade. Our gas prices are very low because the Trump
administration has reduced regulations and opened up local drilling (which
means less reliance on oil from the Middle East).

Unemployment rates for everyone are at record lows.

Our society might be dying, but it has nothing to do with what is mentioned in
this article.

